# Skype - versteckte Smileys



## klefreak (20. Mai 2008)

Das Programm Skype 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist fast jedem ein Begriff wenn es um Chatten und Telefonieren über das Internet geht. Die Videochat Funktion, die gute Sprachqualität und Gruppenkonferenzen, welche auch hinter den meisten Firewalls gut funktionieren sind ein Grund dafür, dass das Programm sehr weit verbreitet ist.

Diejenigen, welche auch MSN verwenden, werden schon bemerkt haben, dass Skype nicht gerade mit einer riesigen Smileyauswahl punkten kann, auch das Hinzufügen von eigenen Icons ist leider nicht möglich.

Durch einen bis dahin mir unbekannten Smiley, welchen ich vor 2 Tagen bekommen habe, machte ich mich auf die Suche nach versteckten Icons, welche noch im Programm enthalten sind. 

Nach der Durchsicht verschiedenster Seiten, welche mir mein "Freund"  Google ausspuckte, machte ich mich daran eine Liste aller versteckten Icons zu machen, welche ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte:

(drunk) = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(mooning) = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(toivo) = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(rock) = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(finger) = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(bandit) = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(headbang) = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(smoke) = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(tmi) = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(fubar) = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(bug) = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(poolparty) = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(swear) = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(heidy) = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(myspace) = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(kate) = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    = ( makeup)
(london) = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 = ( rain)

(flag:gb) = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(flag:at) = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(flag:de) = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 ...

Auf der Seite WackyB.co.nz Instant Messenger Help and Support - Skype Smileys findet man noch viele alternative Kombinationen, wie man Smileys in Skype noch erstellen kann.

Auf der Seite Skype Emoticons & Flags Cheatsheet werden alle Smileys und Flaggen aufgelistet, welche man im Chat verwenden kann.

Für MacOS user gibt es einen Fix wie man die versteckten Smileys einbinden kann : Zusätzliche Emoticons in Skype  andi.de  oder Apfelbiss Blog Archive  Versteckte Skype-Emoticons sichtbar machen

Für Windows User gibt es im Skype Forum für registrierte USER ein Zusatzprogramm: Hidden Smileys - Addon - das Skype-Forum.


lg Klemens
Quelle: Eigenrecherche  + Google


----------



## der8auer (21. Mai 2008)

Ist zwar ein nettes "Secret" aber wirklich neu ist das Ganze doch nicht oder? Ich kenne die versteckten Skype Smileys schon seit ca einem halben Jahr....

mfg


----------



## Reigenspieler (25. Mai 2008)

Wirklich schön, das wir uns über dein Wissen freuen dürfen ! Aber z. B. Ich und bestimmt noch genügend andere wussten das noch nicht, OK?
Also, ein THX an klefreak!


----------



## Pipe_Zero (25. Mai 2008)

Genau, ich wusste es auch noch nicht.
Gut zu wissen mit den smileys, thx.


----------

